# NFL Sunday Ticket: (Game Day) Supercast Issues



## Doug Brott

Folks,

DIRECTV is looking for feedback on the 7 different Supercast products this year. These products are:


iPhone / iPod Touch
Palm PRE
Windows Mobile 6.x
Blackberry Trackball
Blackberry Touch
Generic Mobile
Adobe AIR

Please keep all posts in this thread to *issue only*.

There are other threads for discussion of the applications.

When submitting an issue, please include the following information:

For Mobile Devices:
*Device*:
*Device Software Version*:
*Carrier*:

For Adobe AIR:
*Computer OS*:
*OS Version*:

Also, please include a detailed description of the problem, things you have tried to resolve the problem and any workarounds that you have used. When applicable (and possible), please attach images as pictures are worth 1,000 words.

Non-issues will either be deleted or moved to the discussion thread.


----------



## RAD

Supercast won't launch on a Vista Home Premium with SP2. I can see it in the task manages process list but it never displays a window or shows up on the task bar. I've uninstalled/reinstalled, no change. I've uninstalled, gone to Adobe site and installed AIR then tried Superfan, no change. I have another Vista system running same OS and Service pack 1 and it's working fine there.


----------



## jaybertx

My supercast is telling me that I need to have Sunday Ticket and Superfan in order to use it both on the laptop and the Pre. If I check my account it shows both of them active and I am watching it just fine on TV.  If I click the link from the app that says "Get NFL Sunday ticket" it says I am already subscribed.


----------



## venisenvy

My supercast is saying im logged in on another device. I figured they meant my blackberry but my blackberry is not logged on i even shut my phone off by taking the battery out and it still says that. and my phone when i go to log on to see if i can log on and log off doesnt let me log on and says its already active.

*update* Now fixed, i didnt do anything just kept trying and it worked


----------



## valestij

When I select "Watch LIVE" I get a audio alert saying:

"The URL which you are attempting to use to access this media is invalid" 

I am using the WinMo 1.4.1 version of supercast on the Sprint Touch Diamond.


----------



## Doug Brott

valestij said:


> When I select "Watch LIVE" I get a audio alert saying:
> 
> "The URL which you are attempting to use to access this media is invalid"
> 
> I am using the WinMo 1.4.1 version of supercast on the Sprint Touch Diamond.


DIRECTV is working on this problem .. Please just keep trying.


----------



## wall-e

Supercast won't launch on a Vista Home running on a desktop. (it ran the supercast demo last night after install) 

This morning, I can see it on the taskbar as well as in the taskmanager once I click on “supercast” from the desktop. Once launched it goes straight to the taskbar. (I am not even given the option to login) I am not able to “restore” from the task bar. I only have the option to “move”, “minimize”, and “close”, (none of these options restore the screen) 

I have uninstalled/reinstalled supercast (several times), but with no change. I've taking advice from another thread, i have uninstalled, gone to Adobe site and installed AIR then tried Superfan, no change. 

I have another Vista system laptop and everything is running okay. 

Help anyone?

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## oenophile

For Adobe AIR:
Using: Windows Vista 64-bit

The compression is much greater than last year. (Picture quality is degraded with artifacts.) I have the video quality set to high. Using same computer as last year and same bandwidth connection. It is not my connection; did a bandwidth speed test. Last year I could full-screen the window and it looked OK...now unwatchable due to high compression. Really defeats purpose if I can't watch it larger than 2x2 on my screen.


----------



## sknaster

I'm not a subscriber to any Sunday Ticket services -- I'm watching via today's free preview. My iPhone app says I need to subscribe. Should the iPhone app be working with the free preview?

Thanks,
Scott

iPhone 3GS, iPhone OS 3.1


----------



## sigma1914

oenophile said:


> For Adobe AIR:
> Using: Windows Vista 64-bit
> 
> The compression is much greater than last year. (Picture quality is degraded with artifacts.) I have the video quality set to high. Using same computer as last year and same bandwidth connection. It is not my connection; did a bandwidth speed test. Last year I could full-screen the window and it looked OK...now unwatchable due to high compression. Really defeats purpose if I can't watch it larger than 2x2 on my screen.


I agree, and I'm using XP with a fast connection, too. Compression has definitely gotten worse.


----------



## Inches

OOPS!!

Here I am looking at a game on the iPhone and thinking what a horrible picture, then an epiphany I had the WiFi turned off :nono2: Now that is is on there is a much better picture than 2G, actually I'm surprised it work on 2G at all..


----------



## prushing

still getting the media is invalid audio

WM 6.1 HTC Touch Pro


----------



## dtvsportsfanatic

I think this FAQ from the website might help: 

When I launch SUPERCAST from the icon on my desktop, the application shows up as being open on my taskbar at the bottom but when I select it I am unable to open SUPERCAST. How can I fix this?

This is a current bug in the SUPERCAST application. To fix you need to tap ALT on your keyboard, then spacebar, then M, then arrow key to the right or left and SUPERCAST will appear on the screen again.


----------



## tcusta00

iPhone 3Gs

Works perfectly on wifi. Spotty issues on 3G (in same full signal location) ranging from working perfectly to "can not play files of this type" or "not available."


----------



## LameLefty

*Computer OS:* OS X
*OS Version:* 10.6.1

Supercast 2.0.5 was working fine earlier in the day. Then the RedZone Channel stopped playing. Switching to other active games also show now video. Stats and scores appear to be updating as normal but no video will play. Neither logging out and back in, nor quitting and restarting the app resolve the issue. Server related?

EDITED TO ADD: Probably server related. After another couple minutes of just waiting, I tried to select another game and the video played. Switched back to the RZC and it's working again as well.


----------



## FaderMD

prushing said:


> still getting the media is invalid audio
> 
> WM 6.1 HTC Touch Pro


Same here. WM 6.1 Sprint HTC Mogul with newest software. I'll keep trying. I did manage to get the Red Zone to come up live but only once.


----------



## dwcolvin

valestij said:


> When I select "Watch LIVE" I get a audio alert saying:
> 
> "The URL which you are attempting to use to access this media is invalid"
> 
> I am using the WinMo 1.4.1 version of supercast on the Sprint Touch Diamond.


One time out of maybe 50 I get it to work (on EVDO). Most of the time it's the disembodied Englishman. Never worked on WiFi or upstream via USB. Been trying (off and on) for several hours now. (Sprint/Treo Pro, but I don't think it matters).

The highlights (which _do_ work) appear to be the wrong aspect ratio.

_Not_ an encouraging start.


----------



## RegGeek

valestij said:


> When I select "Watch LIVE" I get a audio alert saying:
> 
> "The URL which you are attempting to use to access this media is invalid"


I have been having this problem - have not yet been able to watch a game. A couple of times, instead of the URL is invalid message, I got a popup warning box that the file I was trying to access was corrupted or not supported by windows media.

Highlights do work.

Device: Samsung Omnia (SCH-i910)
Device Software Version: V.CF03.20961
Carrier:Verizon


----------



## dwcolvin

The commercials show full screen 16:9 on a laptop. On the Supercast Air application, I'm getting 4:3 on both the window and full screen. The scores across the bottom (in full screen) are the full width of the screen (Vista Home laptop, 16:9 screen).


----------



## blusgtone

prushing said:


> still getting the media is invalid audio
> 
> WM 6.1 HTC Touch Pro


Same here.

WM 6.1 HTC Touch Pro - Verizon


----------



## crcucb

prushing said:


> still getting the media is invalid audio
> 
> WM 6.1 HTC Touch Pro


Exact Same problem here. I tired it while connected to my wireless broadband and no change.

I notice another problem with the Supercast on my laptop. I can't switch off the Red Zone. At first it works, I can select different games. But after a bit it stays on the red zone. When I click on another game the header changes (like it says I am now watching that) but it's still the red zone, it doesn't refresh.
-C


----------



## dwcolvin

On the Supercast Air app, the highlights are 16:9, but play in a 4:3 window, so are 'squished'.

Edit: The same is also true for highlights on the Windows Mobile app, 16:9 in a 4:3 window


----------



## gruversm

sigma1914 said:


> I agree, and I'm using XP with a fast connection, too. Compression has definitely gotten worse.


Have you chosen the 'higher quality' video option?


----------



## morbid_fun

Computer OS : Win Vista x64 and Win 7 x64
ISP speed : 20 mpbs

Picture quality, on full screen, is pretty bad. Video setting is set to high and no other traffic on my connection.
Picture quality in normal mode looks ok with some slight noticable blocking.


----------



## ethanjacejacob

I love the supercast mobile app, the picture quality takes a couple of minutes but it does look good. When watching highlights the app does crash once in awhile. I was told that you could not be logged on you laptop computer and your iphone at the same time, but I did do this and it worked just fine. Does anybody know if this will continue or just week one.


----------



## grafixfreak

For Adobe AIR:
Computer OS: Windows XP MCE 32 bit

I used Supercast during the the first half of games. It worked--didnt really pay attention to the video quality.
I tried watching some of the second half games (4:15 pm eastern time) and I only was able to watch the Red Zone Channel.


----------



## bbabu

DirecTV mobile app worked perfectly on my first-gen iPhone (even with a cracked screen). It took about 3 seconds for the video to clear-up when changing games over wifi, a little bit longer over Edge (fps was also significantly reduced, but viewable when wifi was shut-off).

MacBook running the Supercast on 10.6 had minor issues during the first launch @ noon CST, logged-out of the app and it started perfectly.

MacBook Pro running the Supercast on 10.6 had zero issues. Supercast ran all day long with no hiccups.


----------



## Losana

Iphone -AT&T 3.1 OS

Games were not available message at the noon central till 12:20 PM. After that it worked great.


----------



## HDTivo4Prez

Losana said:


> Iphone -AT&T 3.1 OS
> 
> Games were not available message at the noon central till 12:20 PM. After that it worked great.


I wanted to confirm that both were not working initially but seem to come up around 12:22pm.


----------



## Lefky

Could get any 1:00 game, but only could get the red zone channel during 4:30 games


----------



## ratchytron2k

Device: Samsung Omnia i910
Device Software Version: Windows mobile 6.1
Carrier: Verizon

I was never able to connect, I kept getting the British-man error saying:

"The URL which you are attempting to use to access this media is invalid"

Has DirecTV addressed this issue at all?


On a side note, using my iPhone 3G with OS 3.1 it worked flawlessly, however, I get better service with Verizon so would want to use that too.


----------



## Ryan

PC Air version: only RedZone was 16 x 9 for me, all others 4 x 3. Also, compression/artifacts made the service intolerable for me.

Quality was much better in prior seasons. What happened?

(Win 7 RC/32 bit; hardwired ethernet; high bandwidth cable internet--both Directv2PC and MLB online services playback at much higher quality than STSF on this same system. ANd I think I had March Madness online on here too, which I thought was AIR? *edit* just checked: MMOD was Silverlight)


----------



## ej777

I have the Supercast loaded onto my ipod touch. When I tried later on Sunday and then again on Monday to view the highlights from certain games I got a message that said "no highlights available." Not sure how to correct that?


----------



## miketorse

ej777 said:


> I have the Supercast loaded onto my ipod touch. When I tried later on Sunday and then again on Monday to view the highlights from certain games I got a message that said "no highlights available." Not sure how to correct that?


Highlights are only available until 8pm Pacific time Sunday, then are deleted. That's probably why you got that message.


----------



## oenophile

gruversm said:


> Have you chosen the 'higher quality' video option?


I definitely have the Higher Quality video on. And the quality is definitely measurably worse than last year. It is tolerable, but just barely. It is a big shame, frankly.


----------



## dacoop2

I just downloaded 2.06 for PC. And it still won't open under my main login account. 

It still loads under the sub account I had to create to use the application.


----------

